# how do you know when you have found the right horse



## dj9ao (27 September 2015)

when you have seen a horse is it the one that you fall in love with who is stunning but might not do everything you wanted him for?

or do you hold out for the one that will tick all your boxes?

I tend to choose a horse with my heart & blinded by the horse & tend to end up with a horse I feel sorry for, wheres my daughter is more practical & says he is not what you was looking for & you should wait for the right one

will I know when I see the right horse for me

does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 September 2015)

I have a very strict list, so only ring up about horses that meet all my 'must be' criteria. Therefore (as long as the horse is as described) if I fall for it on viewing, it ticks all my boxes anyway.


----------



## dj9ao (27 September 2015)

thats where I am going wrong! I have been given lots of waifs & strays as projects/loans in my time
but they all cost the same to keep
I am now planning to buy one but get talked into going to see them & it is easy to just see what is in front of you
I will make a list & try and stick to it!
thanks for your advice


----------



## be positive (27 September 2015)

Make a list of your criteria that you stick to, there can be a few maybes but certain things that are a priority to you are set in stone and you must not be flexible on them, if the horse does not meet the main points then do not even go and see it, you will be wasting your time as well as that of the seller, if it must hack alone, for example, then make sure you specifically ask it is no good going then remembering to ask something that is fundamental to your requirements.

Do not get talked into looking at a horse just because the seller is pushy and make sure they let you ask questions and that they actually answer them, people often change the subject to avoid answering a question that they do not want to. 

When you go and view you still need to keep an open mind, as well as keeping your eyes and ears open, don't arrive thinking this is the one, arrive thinking is there a reason it is not, if something turns up that puts you off walk away, watch the seller ride and by then you should, if it is going to be the right horse, really want to get on it yourself, if not but it does nothing wrong do get on as sometimes they surprise you by riding better than they appear, not always though, once you ride the right horse you will want to stay on, if that feeling is not there, unless you are buying something to improve and feel you will enjoy working with it, then the horse is probably not the one for you, move on and start again.


----------



## Enfys (7 October 2015)

When I was buying breeding stock it was easy, bloodlines, colour, conformation, temperament  if ALL boxes were ticked then I bought the horse.

Riding wise I was, and still am, breed specific, paso fino that's it. I like my horses flashy and preferably dilute, how I came to have a pretty ordinary looking 13.1 chestnut in my paddock I am still not quite sure, but she's great fun and I am having a whale of a time doing things with her  

Unless you specifically want/need a certain breed/height/colour then I would suggest that you give yourself a bit of leeway and try anything that takes your fancy, you may end up feeling really safe, confident and comfortable on a height/breed/age/colour that you didn't expect. I am always hearing of people who fancied a bay (or whatever) tb and ended up having the time of their life with a coloured cob. 

Listen to your gut, but also to your daughter who seems a practical and sensible lady


----------



## AppyLover (7 October 2015)

I wanted a been there done that type of horse as I hadn't ridden in years and It would be my first and I ended up with a 20 month old Appy who had been really well handled since the day he was born and then turned out in a massive herd. I've had him almost a year now and we have had our ups and downs but nothing bad has happened and he's fairly well behaved (throws a the occasional tantrum but I don't expect him to be perfect at his age) I knew the min i saw him he was my horse of a lifetime. Between the plod along cob and I do plan on taking a crash course of lessons just to make sure I haven't forgotten anything etc I should be ready for him when he's backed next year. I don't think i'd do an unbacked youngster again and will be a lot pickier when i get a second at some point but only because I know I will never find another like Ted


----------



## applecart14 (8 October 2015)

Faracat said:



			I have a very strict list, so only ring up about horses that meet all my 'must be' criteria. Therefore (as long as the horse is as described) if I fall for it on viewing, it ticks all my boxes anyway. 

Click to expand...

I agree with Faracat. I always use a dealer and wouldn't go private.  BUt I gave the dealer who looked for my present horse a very strict list, basically WB, 17h - 17.2hh, bay or black, white markings, Grade C SJ (so no or very few winnings), between 7-10 years, gelding only.  I got exactly that!  And so pleased. It was as if he had gone with a shopping list and only brought me over my hearts desire.  Eleven years on and I am still delighted.


----------



## Micky (8 October 2015)

After viewing several horses (and only 1 that i actually walked away from the same day, thinking there wasn't something quite right about him), all the others had 'issues' ie dominant in stable but angel outside, riding a piece of wood, very bolshy on the ground, failed vetting, i eventually looked at a horse i just liked the look of, my hubby laughed at me but i said humour me, went and tried him, left thinking this is the one, vetted the next day, passed and i've never looked back, he was and still is to a degree, a project being an ex driver who couldn't really canter ( no trotter in him) But his manners are exceptional, he's not as big as i wanted or the x breed but i just knew..and he was from the moors/appleby originally...so go with your gut and try and see them at least twice but i think you know deep down, and dont be too picky, all horses have their qurks, its how we as humans treat/communicate with them that grows the bond and hopefully a lasting friendship


----------



## Dougal9 (19 October 2015)

At 54 years young, and having been back in the saddle after a 20 year break I'm about to purchase my first horse - he's my ex riding school horse.  Lots of folks trying to put me off buying him because he is ex-riding school, but the moment I sat on him I just knew if ever I was to buy a horse it would be him.  He's a 9 yr old piebald cob 15.3hh, forward going, he can jump/xc and dressage up to elementary (but we are both work in progress as I am not at his level yet !!).  He's bomb proof (used by the RDA) and we have a lovely relationship, has perfect stable manners and enough character to keep me on my toes but without a vice in his body.  The school is closing down which is why I've got the opportunity to have him - and I'm not going to pass it up.  I have always trusted my instinct and I don't think it will let me down this time either he is an absolute diamond.....


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 October 2015)

I knew from the minute I saw my first horse that he was the right one.  Just that feeling I had instantly.  

I got his advert from CHL (who else remembers Computer Horse Link?).  He was a bit younger than I initially was looking for but after speaking to my instructor she told me to go and have a look.  I purchased Paddy and we had great fun together.


----------



## Leo Walker (19 October 2015)

I'm a nightmare for buying the first one I see! But I'm very fussy about what I do go and see. Everything previous bar one has been a youngster or something with issues. The one that wasnt, and was perfect for me on paper just didn't work out at all! I had niggles when I viewed him, but I was being very fussy and on paper he was perfect. He was also supposed to be on loan first, but the owner pulled a fast one and I bought him anyway. I spent 9 months trying to fix his feet, thinking that that would make him the sort of horse I wanted. It didnt! 

I put him on loan to his sharer and then gifted him to her a few months ago. She loves him, he loves her and I just don't mention his name in front of my OH, who still hits the roof about the wasted money and the gifting.  He does love my current horse though as hes the polar opposite of the last one :lol: And ironically bought by me as a 2yr old and didnt make the height and on paper is not suitable, so went out on loan and had various riders. Turns out my gut feeling when I saw his head over the door 3yrs ago was spot on, it just took me the wrong horse to realise I already owned the right one :lol:


----------



## Cuddly Connemara (8 November 2015)

When buying a horse look at confirmation and vices - I got the horse I loved at 12 I was 5 ft and my horse was a 16.2 hh ex - racer - he was extremely dangerous and was not sound a lot of the time . I gave him up to my friend who loaned him and she was well aware of what he was like! My current horse - I actually really disliked (grumpy sod) but, I did sorta go with my heart and said if he had a star on his head I would get him however, I did take into account confirmation, age , health . Although he was quite dangerous to ride at first - he has improved and is a lovely genuine boy it does help that I'm a little taller and he's 15.1 hh . Moral of the story don't over-horse yourself !


----------



## Chestnutmare (9 November 2015)

Im a nightmare for buying with my heart last horse I did knowing full well she wasn't suitable for me but couldn't leave her where she was. 
This time I've been searching for a been there done it cob type so im now hooked on a 3yr old tb mare as a rescue ha ha 

I wasn't even looking for her but it seems fate brought us together and pray I end up with her


----------

